# Broadcasting Frequency



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

Currently the OTA stations are using a different channel to broadcast their digital content i.e. channel 5 is broadcasting its digital channel on UHF channel 50. Once the analog cutoff date comes, are they going to switch their digital broadcasts back to their analog channel frequency?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Alsat said:


> Currently the OTA stations are using a different channel to broadcast their digital content i.e. channel 5 is broadcasting its digital channel on UHF channel 50. Once the analog cutoff date comes, are they going to switch their digital broadcasts back to their analog channel frequency?


Some will some wont, depends on the station.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Download this document from the FCC and it will tell you every station in the country with their post transition assignments.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think most of the old spectrum has been auctioned to other users, who will take posession at some point after the analog is abandoned.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

tvjay said:


> Download this document from the FCC and it will tell you every station in the country with their post transition assignments.


I am not sure those are all of the final digital assignments. Some have changed since the initial list came out. We will get better data closer to the transition date (Feb 2009).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Start here http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/prod/cdbs/pubacc/prod/app_sear.htm - select for form 387, and what ever other criteria you're interested in, and take a look at what the stations themselves have filed with the FCC on their plans.

If you do some looking around on AVSForums, you can find where someone did a consolidated version of ALL the stations Form 387.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I am not sure those are all of the final digital assignments. Some have changed since the initial list came out. We will get better data closer to the transition date (Feb 2009).


Those may not be the final, but that is the NEWEST version that the FCC has released that I know of. I think its version 2. I got that link from a television trade magazine.


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I think most of the old spectrum has been auctioned to other users, who will take posession at some point after the analog is abandoned.


Most analog stations are going back to or staying on the same frequency. Only a small part of the band is going to be reallocated after Feb 2009.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

http://tvfool.com/
After you find your area check post transition and you can see a list of stations that will move back to vhf.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

gfrang said:


> http://tvfool.com/
> After you find your area check post transition and you can see a list of stations that will move back to vhf.


The tvfool problem has now been corrected.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I think most of the old spectrum has been auctioned to other users, who will take posession at some point after the analog is abandoned.


Only the spectrum covering channels 52-69 will be taken from TV.

Channels 2-51 (less ch.37 for radio astronomy) will still be available for digital TV.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

tvjay said:


> Download this document from the FCC and it will tell you every station in the country with their post transition assignments.


This isn't a good document. It has one station out of Syracuse, NY identified wrong (digital channel 24 instead of 54) and it is missing one Watertown station that is the most watched station in this area.


----------

